# Cast Aluminum Grill?



## Malacon (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello all,

First time posting here, but I've been lurking these forums for years.

Thanks to all your past discussions, helpful ideas and myriad of links to other smoking resources, I've managed to go from a complete novice with a crappy smoker and no idea what I was doing, to a partial novice with a modified ECB and a slight idea of what I'm doing.

As you all seem to be more than knowledgable on the topic of smoking, I was hoping maybe you could help me find a Propane Grill too!

I know, I know, a lot of people find the Propane route to be sacrilege, but I have my ECB, a basic Charcoal grill, and I'd like to have a Propane set up too.

Now, I grew up using my parents Falcon Mark V and after having used it for so long all the units you find at a big box store just seem... lacking. I've even gone to the BBQ specialty store the next county over and It's just bigger versions of the same thing, folded sheet metal.

The Falcon was Cast Aluminum with an H Shaped burner, set down deep in the body, below the V-Grooved Cast Iron cooking grid. It held the heat wonderfully, cooked evenly and is the yard stick for every other propane grill I cook on.

Unfortunately, it seems like no one makes a Cast Aluminum grill any more. I've only found one Company who makes them, called PGS. They show up as the only option in google, but I can't find any good reviews on the grills.

Does anyone have experience with them, or know of other companies making Cast Aluminum grills today?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

I've never seen one, only cast iron.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2011)

Check out the PK Grill

They been around since the 50s.

http://www.pkgrills.com/history.php


----------



## big andy a (Dec 22, 2011)

Kevin,

I had a Falcon Mark V built-in at our house in Texas running natural gas and you're right, it's a great grill.  Heavy cast aluminum body, sturdy grate inside and easy to control heat.  

I did a quick search and found a few others besides the PGS products but I have not seen them in person.  It seems like there's tons of replacement parts available, perhaps you could find an old Falcon through Craigslist or classified ads and rebuild it to like new condition.  Should be too hard to do.  

Good luck,

Curt.


----------



## Malacon (Dec 22, 2011)

Nepas, I've looked into the PKs, but they're charcoal only, unless I've missed something.

Andy, I've been scouring CL for months now hoping something pops up, but I've had very little luck. And while a lot of parts are available, a lot of them are gone, too.. :(

I would love to get one second hand though, mainly because I'm sure it would be tons cheaper than all new!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2011)

I had a Charm-Glow that was new in about the 60's... lasted for 35 years with aftermarket parts.... sounds like the same unit under a different name..... Miami Rick still uses his... they are bullet proof... As far as new goes ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...

So.... after all is said and done.... I'm no help.... Dave


----------



## sprky (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry no help from me aether, I haven't seen a aluminum grill in a long time. I bought a SS unit at Lowe's few years ago and so far its been great


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF there Kevin. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## buckeyetodd (Jan 18, 2012)

Ahh...The Mighty Falcon...wish I had one.  I sold them in the mid 90's.  I have recently started looking to replace my 2yr, cheap, Char Broil (Christmas gift from in-laws) propane grill and have run into the same problem.  I have found that MHP is still making the original Charmglow grills.  They are offering an extruded aluminum cooking grid that is similar to the Falcon's porcelain, cast iron, grids.  MHP grills also carry a lifetime warranty and are made in the USA!  Biggest downside is the cost....they start around $800.

http://www.mhpgrills.com/

Good Luck with the search,

Todd


----------



## gary ny (Jun 26, 2013)

Well picked up a Falcon v with stand on craigslist for 25$. Well 50 $ more replaced all even repainted I have new grill and love it. Good luck searching for one they are out there . Best grill I ever owned.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2013)

Gary ny said:


> Well picked up a Falcon v with stand on craigslist for 25$. Well 50 $ more replaced all even repainted I have new grill and love it. Good luck searching for one they are out there . Best grill I ever owned.


Gary, evening and welcome....   stop into "roll call" for a proper intro.....  Please go into "my profile" and add your location for future reference...    Thanks..... Dave


----------



## 801driver (Feb 12, 2014)

Lowe's carry most parts that replace most everything on my Falcon except the dual gas valve.  Mine is still holding up well.  I have most likely put as many wood chunks in it as anything else over the past 40 years. I used a grate on one side and open for the wood chunks in foil on the lava rock on other side many years before I had a real smoker.  My original wood handle has just about worn through where it twists in the holders that I will need to replace soon.  ( I thought that 5 years ago also)   It just might last as long as I do.  If you can find an old one, they are a real keeper for a gas grill in my opinion.  I have used many of the std sheet metal grills and they cook different.  To me when the cast aluminum heats up it helps cook from all sides.  I guess a little like a cast iron skillet cooks different than the new thin teflon coated ones.


----------



## volsfan (Mar 28, 2014)

Almost all of the Weber gas grills have a cast aluminum body. For sure all the Summit and Genesis grills do. They do cook great and last forever. No H pattern burners though.


----------



## cport (Mar 29, 2014)

Kevin, Take a look at Huntington, they offer a nice cast aluminum grill.


----------



## joe33bob (May 8, 2014)

Check out broil master grills they are expensive but are cast aluminum and you can use various fuel types.


----------



## se7027 (May 13, 2014)

The WEber gas grills have cast aluminum fire boxes with steel or stainless lids.  se7027


----------

